# Why don't you want my money!?!?



## Beano91 (May 31, 2016)

ARRRGGGHHH

Being in sales for a living, I simply CANNOT understand why companies in the automotive modding arena don't want my money. If i get a lead, whereby someone requests some work from me or a product, I am all over it - if there are particular times I/they can't do, I readily suggest available opportunities and times to help them, therefore increasing the chances of a sale.

So WHY oh why, when I contact a bazillion companies about retrofitting cruise control, exhaust work, etc, do they come back to me saying "sorry can't do saturday" or just don't reply at all?!?! If I was them, I'd be saying "sorry that time isn't available, but we can do next week Thurs/Fri/Sat". Just the tiniest bit of help would go a long way instead of a million back and forth emails trying to find something that works, and then I wouldn't end up contacting all your competition!!!!

Sorry for the moan, I just can't understand it - I've had several places that are just flat out unhelpful as if they don't want my business, or give me very very lazy responses to my requests for work. If you're going to do that then I'm going to go to your competition instead. Although in this case unfortunately your competition is just bad.


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Beano 91 I agree with you , then they say can you give us feedback on how we did , in my day many , many years ago if you didn't complain then the service was OK , problem is people start half way up the ladder with "papers" instead of experience . cheers :wink:


----------



## Tommyg (Jan 3, 2016)

I had the same problem with the TT shop I have about £4,500 of work to do which they were interested in doing I emailed over the work I wanted doing got a email back saying they were on it rang and chased a few times they fobbed me off a few times the work has gone else ware


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Awesome in Manchester been using them for over 12 years always had great service and prices


----------



## Ed7dohc (Nov 6, 2015)

I too get fed up with we aren't open Saturday's , I make a mental list and usually never use them and the first thing when I'm asked about any companies that can't do Saturday's I say what's the point they aren't open when your off .. Rant over ...


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome gti are pretty good at retrofits


----------



## uncle nick (Jun 30, 2016)

It's not just the auto world though. I've contacted a multitude of companies for some remedial damp course work and some repairs to the house roof that I need doing. Very few have got back in touch. I assume they have enough work at the moment so simply can't be bothered. I do like the 'check-a-trade' type things as their companies do seem significantly better.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Rely on no one, do everything yourself is my motto

Now days, everyone seems to let you down or have to do a job twice cause they didn't do it right the first time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Rely on no one, do everything yourself is my motto
> 
> Now days, everyone seems to let you down or have to do a job twice cause they didn't do it right the first time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is exactly right, nearly every job I've ever had done is never "perfect".. where possible you have to do it yourself.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's always better to do things yourself if you can


----------



## Thorinwaits (Nov 2, 2016)

We should all go into partnership and launch a network of workshops that are open all weekend


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

Beano91 said:


> Being in sales for a living, I simply CANNOT understand why companies in the automotive modding arena don't want my money.


Well thats thier loss, they'll be moaning one day when they are out of business! I know business like this that are shut when they say they are open on the websites, I just don't go back, and there will be others and eventually they go out of business, I've seen it happen. You can't play at being in business, you know that you work in sales, you know what happens if you don't reach your targets! I would personally drive out of my way to avoid a business who is like this! And I did, I had a Mazda MX5 and on it's last 3 year service before I traded it in for a brand new one, the dealer I took it to was useless on thier customer service and the manager wasn't very helpful when I complained. So when it came to trading it in an ordering a brand new one, I told them to get lost and drove over 50 miles away to another Mazda dealer (from a different group, owned by someone else) and ordered my new car there, they lost a sale! The other dealer was great and they got my business!


----------

